
First Benchmark for DataFusion (Rust) vs. Apache Spark for a Trivial Workload - cyber1
https://andygrove.io/2018/03/datafusion-0.2.1-benchmark/
======
maa5444
it should go to apache foundation to make it grow quickly (what u think guys)

